# Handlebars for touring



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I am going to build up a bike for the purpose of fully loaded, self-contained, touring. At this point, I’m leaning towards the Surly Long Haul Trucker, since my LBS can get one for me.

However, I have not settled on which handlebar to use. Currently I’m enamored with the dirt drop type of drop bars. But I have also considered the Euro-trekking, butterfly style. I will be using cantilever brakes, and most likely bar end type shifters.

While I’ll likely start with the complete LHT, swapping the handlebars right out of the box (or closely after the first rides) sounds like the way to go. Anyone care to offer their opinion of either handlebar design? Or should I stick with “stock” to start with? FWIW, according to the Surly web site, the LHT complete currently comes with PMT, aluminum drop handlebars.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

If I were in your situation, I`d try to test ride a few completes that feature the butterfly bars (since you already know how the dirt drops feel).


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Therein lies the rub. I've only seen photos of setups with the trekking bars. None of the nearby LBS's even have the handlebars in stock, so everything would have to be ordered. And the shops don't know of any locals using butterfly bars.

But I guess that's half the fun of doing your own build.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you order them make sure you can return them if you don't like them. Be very careful when installing and torquing them down so they done get scratched. If you return them they should be in new condition.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there an REI near you? Mine normally keeps a Safari in stock- maybe not all of them do, though.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Is there an REI near you? Mine normally keeps a Safari in stock- maybe not all of them do, though.


Nearest one with a bike department is in Portland, 4 1/2 hours drive.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I tour on the Salsa Bell Lap bar. They have nice wide flared drops and a short reach. Works out well for me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's wrong with drop bars? If you get caught riding all day into a headwind, you will surely miss them. If you don't ever use your drops, you probably have your handlebars set too low.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Why not try some Titec J-bars. I've switched to these on my LHT that I use for commuting, loaded touring, and a snow bike. They are very comfortable and stable. They let you be more upright and have more leverage in wind or snow. I use mt. bike Rapid-fires mounted behind the cross bar with Ergon grips.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> ... If you don't ever use your drops, you probably have your handlebars set too low.


I don't know about that. Here's the stem adapter I've been using on the _old_ (1 inch, threaded steerer) bike.  Sometimes, it's hard to ride the drops with a dog strapped to your chest.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

The Nitto Noodle is a popular touring bar:


----------



## predictive (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an LHT complete, and the first change I made was swapping the stock bars for Nitto randonneur bars. If you keep the bar ends, the flared drop is perfect for making shifts easy in the drops (where I ride most of the time).


----------

